

There's a Pong tournament on a Philly skyscraper tonight - gu
http://www.destructoid.com/there-s-a-pong-tournament-on-a-philly-skyscraper-tonight-252060.phtml

======
apawloski
<http://i.imgur.com/MPDDoht.jpg>

It will also be happening again on Wednesday for Philly Tech Week.

------
ricardobeat
A couple weeks ago there was a similar installation as part of an art show in
São Paulo. There were a dozen different games you could play using a
phone/tablet off the street. I like the 'bike invaders' one:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=97oDJF7WpXo#t=59s)

------
ginko
Looks less sophisticated than the CCC's Blinkenlights project.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdaXP7hLHEs>

------
brianbreslin
Am I the only one who pictured a beer pong tournament on the roof of a
skyscraper before reading the link?

------
kenoh
There'll also been some awesome chiptune artists playing: Cheap Dinosaurs and
Animal Style.

------
mhb
There's a Bay Bridge in Oakland that could use some Pong.

------
mapster
very fitting. I fist discovered a pong console with paddles in the TV hutch in
1979. that was my first arcade summer. where? in Philly!

------
jeren
blinkenlights all over again, good ideas never die.

